# Getting An X2 As My Replacement :(



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

Yup walked into my local vzwpix store . My gps was all haywire on my 2nd replacement DROID x. I asked the rep if I could get help with it because I almost missed my first day at a new job and the rep immediately went to the counter and said I would be getting a replacement







but that they had no more DROID x refurbs and I was getting DX2







. Now im a die hard DX fan(it was my first smartphone) but im so sad because I've looked inside the dx2 forum here on rootzwiki and its pretty barren. And I mean there is 2nd-init support but no developers.....im so sad....I loved flashing roms so much


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

Was it inside the 1 year warranty? If you had called customer service, you might have received another X. Stores don't have them, but warehouse might. I just swapped mine end of September due to a bad LCD.


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Aug 26, 2011)

haxatak said:


> Yup walked into my local vzwpix store . My gps was all haywire on my 2nd replacement DROID x. I asked the rep if I could get help with it because I almost missed my first day at a new job and the rep immediately went to the counter and said I would be getting a replacement
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear ya, the x2 is an excellent phone and luckily you do have eclipse (probably the best rom you can get without 2nd init on a locked bootloader) but I completely understand. Not having the roms to flash is terrible.


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

We could try to fix the GPS before you receive the replacement. What is the GPS doing?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

blackadept said:


> We could try to fix the GPS before you receive the replacement. What is the GPS doing?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


Get a lock then immediately lose it( this happened on all roms stock and custom)


----------



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

jonwgee said:


> Was it inside the 1 year warranty? If you had called customer service, you might have received another X. Stores don't have them, but warehouse might. I just swapped mine end of September due to a bad LCD.


Yea it was and I didn't know that 0_o


----------



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

xfloggingkylex said:


> I hear ya, the x2 is an excellent phone and luckily you do have eclipse (probably the best rom you can get without 2nd init on a locked bootloader) but I completely understand. Not having the roms to flash is terrible.


Hmm maybe what do you think of the ATRIX port?


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

What stuff did you try to fix it?


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

I would be thrilled. It's a more expensive and faster phone. Not as Many roms, but whatever.


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Aug 26, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> I would be thrilled. It's a more expensive and faster phone. Not as Many roms, but whatever.


For someone who likes flashing, its a huge issue. And believe me, my brothers x2 doesn't feel faster than my droid 2, luckily he runs eclipse so he has gained some speed back.

As for the atrix ports, haven't used them so I can't say, though it seems a lot of people like them as well.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

xfloggingkylex said:


> For someone who likes flashing, its a huge issue. And believe me, my brothers x2 doesn't feel faster than my droid 2, luckily he runs eclipse so he has gained some speed back.
> 
> As for the atrix ports, haven't used them so I can't say, though it seems a lot of people like them as well.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


Thanks ill give eclipse a try just wished miui was available


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Gaining and loosing a lock is usually due to an errant GPS.conf, an a-gps issue, or the GPS not properly initializing.

Have you altered any files at all? What rom are you running? Would you mind trying to load the GPS and after erring out run and provide me with a dmesg?

in case you aren't sure what or how to do that last part, after doing the gGPS part open a terminal emulator. Type in the command:

su

Then approve the superuser request. Next, type the command:

dmesg

Then, after it spits out all the lines of text, long press the screen and select copy all. Then past that onto a text document, post, or best of all would be to make a pastebin.com account and paste it there and link it here.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## hillbilliegreg (Jul 23, 2011)

xfloggingkylex said:


> For someone who likes flashing, its a huge issue. And believe me, my brothers x2 doesn't feel faster than my droid 2, luckily he runs eclipse so he has gained some speed back.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk

Exactly! Last week my x was stolen, had to use my old blackberry for a day. Any way, I'm at the vzw store to activate, nothing they had did anything for me, the bionic was out of my budget, the x2? Wasn't interested cause no rom's plus it doesn't play with linux with sbf.
Ended up making a second trip to store to get contacts on BB, tell Guy my sob story, he says they have 1 Dx refurbished and I'm qualified for upgrade after all said and done, I walk out with new x for $50 bucks and 2 yr contract.
Other than the 2 yr contract, I'm a happy camper


----------



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

blackadept said:


> Gaining and loosing a lock is usually due to an errant GPS.conf, an a-gps issue, or the GPS not properly initializing.
> 
> Have you altered any files at all? What rom are you running? Would you mind trying to load the GPS and after erring out run and provide me with a dmesg?
> 
> ...


I was stock(but i've tried every rom from miui to shuji to vortex) and I already got my DX 2 unfortunately so I can't....


----------



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

hillbilliegreg said:


> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk
> 
> Exactly! Last week my x was stolen, had to use my old blackberry for a day. Any way, I'm at the vzw store to activate, nothing they had did anything for me, the bionic was out of my budget, the x2? Wasn't interested cause no rom's plus it doesn't play with linux with sbf.
> Ended up making a second trip to store to get contacts on BB, tell Guy my sob story, he says they have 1 Dx refurbished and I'm qualified for upgrade after all said and done, I walk out with new x for 50 bucks and 2 yr contract.
> Other than the 2 yr contract, I'm a happy camper


The guy was nice and said that I could get a dx2 as the replacement because they had no DX so I asked him if he had a refurb D3 and he said no because those don't really get returned and he didnt have any in stock but he did have the x2. The way I looked at it the rep would have given me a d3 if they had it in stock but they only had the x2


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

I ain't too sure he was telling you the truth bud.... maybe I'm just pessimistic but I've never really found Verizon to be all that honest about things like that.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

Every store is different, all depends on the personnel...


----------



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

blackadept said:


> I ain't too sure he was telling you the truth bud.... maybe I'm just pessimistic but I've never really found Verizon to be all that honest about things like that.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


I know but I was hoping lol. If all doesn't turn out well ill just call the support line and ask for another replacement


----------



## irish (Sep 1, 2011)

Listen I know this sounds crazy but take the battery cover off the back and see if you get a GPS fix. Use gpsStatus but I am sure u have that


----------



## cpurick (Sep 1, 2011)

Bummer. I got my wife a DX2. The pentile is nice, but at qhd resolutions everything seems smaller. And it sucks that there just aren't very many ROMs, and never will be.

The DX2 is not an upgrade from the DX, it's a recycle job that extends the top-tier first gen chassis as a mid-tier second gen model for users seeking a large display. By the time the DX2 came out, it was no longer the best at anything. It never had the draw of the original, and will never have but a fraction of the number of users.

The DX is an exceptional phone except for some Motorizon software glitches. If we can make it work with the factory kernel, there's no reason it won't be running ICS quite nicely for another year or more.


----------



## gskellig (Jun 7, 2011)

Does anybody have experience with getting replacements AFTER warranty? I got my DX just before the release date, and it's starting to get a little buggy hardware wise (battery lasts 1/4 what it used to, and the headphone jack stopped working weeks ago.)

I was wondering if there was ANY chance of getting it fixed/getting a replacement.


----------



## irish (Sep 1, 2011)

gskellig said:


> Does anybody have experience with getting replacements AFTER warranty? I got my DX just before the release date, and it's starting to get a little buggy hardware wise (battery lasts 1/4 what it used to, and the headphone jack stopped working weeks ago.)
> 
> I was wondering if there was ANY chance of getting it fixed/getting a replacement.


If you have insurance it shouldn't be a problem. I have replaced phones out of warranty but I had insurance. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

cpurick said:


> Bummer. I got my wife a DX2. The pentile is nice, but at qhd resolutions everything seems smaller. And it sucks that there just aren't very many ROMs, and never will be.
> 
> The DX2 is not an upgrade from the DX, it's a recycle job that extends the top-tier first gen chassis as a mid-tier second gen model for users seeking a large display. By the time the DX2 came out, it was no longer the best at anything. It never had the draw of the original, and will never have but a fraction of the number of users.
> 
> The DX is an exceptional phone except for some Motorizon software glitches. If we can make it work with the factory kernel, there's no reason it won't be running ICS quite nicely for another year or more.


I agree with the recycling part but the roms are gonna start pouring in as someone is starting work on cm7(maybe cm9 ) later on


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Aug 26, 2011)

haxatak said:


> I agree with the recycling part but the roms are gonna start pouring in as someone is starting work on cm7(maybe cm9 ) later on


Don't hold your breath on that. With the nexus coming out, there will be even less people working on cm for dx2. Dragonslaya already said he wasn't, cvcps is your last chance and you KNOW he is getting a nexus. The dx2 is just the wrong phone at the wrong time. Sad but true, given what it was "replacing".

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------

